# Gentoo auf Athlon64 X2 mit 32

## Macrobiotus

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin etas verunsichert. 

Eigentlich will ich mir einen Athlon64 x2 4000+ besorgen, doch möchte ich kein 64bit-System. Was muss ich dann machen? 

Die x86-install-cd,  CHOST i686-pc-linux-gnu und  CFLAGS  -march=k8?

----------

## c_m

jep. Und nicht vergessen MAKEOPTS -j etwas höher zu setzen als beim Ein-Prozi-Sys

----------

## UTgamer

Ich würde so vorgehen wie es die chroot Anleitung auf einem 64er System zu einem 32 er System vorschlägt:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/base/amd64/howtos/index.xml?part=1&chap=2

Und dann passe dir noch extra für deine neuere HW mit sse3 und -j3 für den Dualcore an:  :Wink: 

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -msse3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

march=k8 sagt ja das er AMD64 nutzen würde und nicht AMD32 (wobei ich mir auch nicht sicher bin, trotz chroot Anleitung).

Hier nochmal schnell nachschauen: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Safe_Cflags#Athlon_64_X2_.28AMD.29

Aha, die chroot Anleitung ist so vollkommen unterdimensioniert (hat jemand nicht mitgedacht).

Hier also die richtigen Flags:

```
CFLAGS="-march=k8 -msse3 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"
```

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen System.

Wobei ich außer dem Java-Browserplugin und den win32codes keinen Grund kennen würde nicht 64 zu verwenden. Du verlierst ja unter 32 Bit auch die NX-Bits die dafür sorgen das Pufferüberläufe nicht ausgeführt werden können, die alten 32 Bitsysteme müßen leider auf dieses Sicherheitsfeature verzichten.

----------

## Macrobiotus

Hi zusammen. 

Mainboard: MSI K9N Neo V2/V3, Sata-Festplatte und DVD.

Das ist ja was. Keine Linux-CD klappt. Es läuft bis zur Tastaturauswahl und dann :

```
>> No bootable medium found waiting for news devices

!! Could not find CD to boot, something else needed

>> Determine root device..

!! The root block device ist unspecified or not detected
```

Da musste ich im Bios unter

Integrated Periphals

On-Chip ATA devices

Raid-mode → AHCI

einstellen, dann ging es. Windoof natürlich nicht mehr    :Wink: 

Das nächste: Die x86-stage3 klappte nicht ( nach dem Neubooten des Systems wurde i686(...)gcc nicht gefunden). Also nochmal das Ganze mit einer 686-stage3.

Dann lief eigentlich alles gut, bis auf das Netzwerk. Das onboard-Netzwerk klappt noch nicht und meine alten Netzwerkkarten (ob nun rtl8139 oder nicht) laufen eine Zeit lang und dann funktioniert die Netzverbindung nicht mehr. Es hift nur ein Neustart. Weder /etc/init.d/net.eth0 restart noch die module entladen und neuladen hilft.

Fehler in /Var/log/messages:

```
NETDEV_WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

eth0: Tx timed out, lost interrupt? TSR=0x3, t=370
```

...

Soweit der Zwischenstand.

----------

## UTgamer

So ganz finde ich diese Hauptplatinenversion nicht bei MSI, ich vermute mal du hast diese http://www.msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=581

Dann gehe ich jetzt auch einmal davon aus das du dein Gentoo bereits installiert hast, oder bist du noch bei der Start-CD?

Du sagst das Netzwerk läuft eine Zeit lang und dann nicht mehr, sollte dies von der boot-CD aus sein dann starte mit den Kernel-Grubparametern noacpi.

Ist dies jetzt aber auf einem installierten System der Fall, hilft es das Realtek Netzwerkkartenmodul mit einer Parameterübergabe (die ich nicht kenne) in RC zu starten so das der Energiesparmodus nicht für die Netzwerkkarte greift.

Ich kenne den Fall das einige Karten (Chips) im System von Windows in einen Energiesparmodus geschickt werden welcher in einem Dualbootsystem mit Windows zusammen auf der gleichen HW betrieben wird. Windows schreibt einige temporäre Parameter ins BIOS, die der Linux-Kernel nicht sauber interpretieren kann. Solltest du also erst Windows starten und später Linux treten solche Fehler häufiger auf. Abhilfe schafft hier nur ein löschen der von Windows gesetzten Parameter durch richtiges ausschalten des Rechners, dann ein wenig warten (~30 Sek.), einschalten um jetzt erst Linux zu starten. Das gleiche passiert häufiger mit Soundkarten.

Zudem, welche Kernelversion verwendest du auf dem installierten System, nimm nicht 2.6.22 der ist richtig fehlerhaft!

----------

## Macrobiotus

Hi! Nee, ich hab nur das hier: 

http://msi-computer.de/produkte/main_idx_view.php?Prod_id=679

Momentan sieht es aber so gut aus, dass ich sogar schon die WLan-Karte zum Laufen bekommen habe.

Nach einigem hin und her im Bios und Installation der Realtek-Treiber für das eingebaute Netzwerk scheint es hier zu laufen   :Very Happy: 

Allerdings sind ca. 1 1/2 Tage  und  ein paar (nicht nur meine) Nerven dafür draufgegangen.

Achja: ich nutze 2.6.21-gentoo-r4

----------

## tuxianer

Hi,

mal überlegt dir crossdev zuzulegen, dann baust du dir einen 64bit Kernel und ein 32bit System. Der Clou, das System arbeitet einwandfrei, und dein Kernel ist auf 64bit angepasst so hast du optimale Laufleistung.

MfG

----------

## Macrobiotus

Neenee, erstmal ein stabiles System, und dann baue ich ein extra 64-bit-System. 250GB-Festplatte sei Dank  :Laughing: 

----------

